# Gaggia Classic plus Iberitial MC2 My set up.



## Slick (Nov 24, 2011)

The classic I've had since last Nov.

The MC2 since this Tuesday!! Did have a Dualit which was good actually.

Now I am trying to dial it in. Already getting whopping crema. Tight and luxurious.

Strangely my coffee appears to be stronger!? Nah it must be me.

Fitted a Rancilio wand which is a must do upgrade for anyone.

My top tip. Leave the machine on for 30 mins before using.

Am using Happy Donkey for beans at the mo.

Tho I notice Tesco stocking Ikg bags of lavazza......

Happy days.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Good set up, its a classic one!

That picture reminds me of dialling in my MC2 - coffee everywhere, you kept your hands steady though!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Slick said:


> Tho I notice Tesco stocking Ikg bags of lavazza......
> 
> Happy days.


Do yourself a favour and don't buy it. That lavazza coffee could have been roasted anywhere from 3-9 months ago.

Certainly past the 'best' stage of the beans in terms of flavour.

Fresh roast is best roast


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Got a great selection of beans here if you are interested.......http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Fresh-Coffee.html


----------



## Slick (Nov 24, 2011)

Tks for advice re lavazza plus links for beans.

The rate I'm getting through them I shall need more soon....

Ta

Tim


----------



## mookielagoo (Dec 12, 2012)

Nice.....the perfect duo....Im gaggin to get an MC2 for my classic...will consider the steam wand alteration (are there any instructions for carrying this out?)


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

mookielagoo said:


> Nice.....the perfect duo....Im gaggin to get an MC2 for my classic...will consider the steam wand alteration (are there any instructions for carrying this out?)


There are, but its extremely straight forward. Worth doing, definitely.


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

I am tempted by an MC2 they just look so damn ugly and all i seem to read is how long they take to dial in!


----------



## mookielagoo (Dec 12, 2012)

Callum_T said:


> I am tempted by an MC2 they just look so damn ugly and all i seem to read is how long they take to dial in!


Maybe i was lucky...but i found the adjustments a breeze and not at all problematic! Firstly, I ground some beans and chucked them away to bed the MC2 in...then pulled a shot from the next lot using the two 1 oz shot glasses, a weighing scale and a stop watch to get to the 2 oz extraction in 25 seconds region....I made adjustments to the grind at each stage and in the end I pulled about 8 shots and i'm there!!! I read loads of blogs about this and made sure that my tamp pressure and dosage remained constant throughout the process...The worst thing is to dial the machine to the extreme and work backwards from fine to course....don't be frightened.. (oh, and yes they are very ugly..but the enjoyment of my espresso each morning outweighs the looks by a mile!!! cheers


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

It took me maybe one afternoon and one bag of beans to get it set up.

I just weighed the grinds going in, and aimed for 2x 1oz in 25 ish seconds.

And oddly, neither me or the girlfriend find it a bad looking machine at all... At least it's compact, unlike even the smallest mazzer


----------

